# So sick & tired



## Insanemustang (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm 29 and have had IBS for years now. Had my gallbladder out when I was 26 due to some problems with it, which I believe only made my problems worse. It's so consuming and exhausting and controlling.

I am trying to find a new doctor because I'm not getting anywhere with my current one. He's a nice guy, but I don't feel as if I'm any better today than I am the day I first saw him 4 years ago.

I wrote this to my wife this morning and thought I'd share.



> I have to get a new GI doctor. This IBS is consuming my life, taking over every thought I have, every move I make. I'm sick and tired, so sick and tired. I can't go anywhere, or do anything without being prepared to use the bathroom at all times. Where are we going? How many bathrooms do they have? Is it one stall or two? How many people are usually there. It consumes every thought of every day. I can't go to chucky cheese with my son and wife without spending the majority of my time in the bathroom. There's no way I could ever go to disney world. Sometimes I can't make it 10 minutes of a car ride. The medicine I take to stop me up only makes it worse the day after. Sure I'm stopped up for 10 or 12 hours, but as soon as that wears off I've got the D like no ones business. I'm sick, I'm tired, and I'm to the breaking point like I've never been. I spoke with my mom and she is calling her GI doctor. I like Dr. ---, always have. But I'm no better today than I was the day I met him. It's time to find a solution to managing this problem. There is no fix. There never will be. But there has to be a way to manage it and live my life to a better extent, or else I'm not even sure it's a life worth living.


You may take that last sentence as depression and recommend I use anti depressants or something, but it's not a depressed thought. It's an over-exhaustion type thought. I'm just so tired of this.

Have tried so many medicines, each with little to no positive effect, and some with even worse impact...

Dunno, been on these forums for a while reading, just thought I'd join in the conversation.


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

So sorry for everything you're going through. I know how frustrated you must feel with the lack of progress/relief with your current physician. The fact of the matter is, many docs don't like working with IBS cases because they just don't know how to help them (some docs still think that IBS symptoms are psychological). One thought - have you checked into food sensitivities? Many people diagnosed with IBS actually have food sensitivities as an underlying cause of their symptoms. The reason why these symptoms rarely get much better with medication is because the meds don't address the original problem (they just try to dull the symptoms). The best way to identify food sensitivities is with a blood test - I use the Mediator Release Test with my clients. This test, along with the proper dietary modifications, have helped my clients tremendously. (By the way, many docs don't know much, if anything, about food sensitivities, which is why testing isn't encouraged nearly often enough.) This may be something to look into.


----------



## shirley c (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi,

I know what you are going through! First thing, about the gallbladder coming out, my dr did not tell me that my IBS-D would be 20 times worse. I finally

went back to the group of GI Specialist an hour from my home and had the dreaded prep and scope. He put me on welchol 625 mg 3x a day which helps

patients who have had.the gallbladder removed. Also, I am back on lotronex that I was on before it was removed from the market. Both medications are

*expensive*. You need good insurance to help with the cost. Also, I am trying to stay on the Low Fodmap diet, but finding it difficult finding

the self-discipline needed. Looking back at my 40 years with IBS-D, I can say that the GI specialist are the best bet to help with IBS. Yes, it is costly and you

need insurance. If you are not getting the answers from your primary physician, find one that will listen to you and that will send you on to highly recommended

Gastro Dr. I have spend many more hours in the bathroom than I should have because I was so paranoid about the scope that I knew my GI dr would do. You

get to the point that you have to do something. I hope what a have written will help you. I have had too many bad days.....IBS always wins....unless you

find a great GI dr who will help you with your medications and diet. Forums like this one are very good. I always find out more ideas from others in the same

situation. *I struggle every day*....coping with IBS-D is not easy.


----------



## shirley c (Sep 11, 2007)

I forgot to ask if you read Linda's info on Calcium? That info is one of the first topics on the IBS topics. It has worked for me. SC


----------



## SJN888 (Jun 18, 2013)

Below is my list of things that can supposedly cause chronic symptoms. Some of these things are common with those who suffer from IBS, some are unrelated to IBS. A few (like candida overgrowth) are not widely accepted (though the anti-candida diet works for me even if candida is not the actual problem).

Imbalance in intestinal microflora - bad diet, antibiotics, etc can result in this. Treated with probiotics, fiber supplements, diet modifications.

Oxalate intolerance -Apparently Oxalobacter formigene*, *the intestinal bacterium that breaks down oxalate for us, can be killed off by antibiotics. Without this, oxalate can cause a variety of problems including IBS-like symptoms. Treatment might include avoiding foods high in oxalate - spinach, strawberries, wheat, oats, tea, chocolate, etc. Possibly helped by taking calcium supplements with meals?

Candida Albicans - Some claim that too much candida albicans in the intestine is the cause of a long list of medical problems including IBS-like problems. The treatment can include a very low-carb diet, probiotics (including saccharomyces boulardii) and antifungal supplements.

Mild IBD - Some think that many cases of IBS are mild cases of IBD where (possibly) the body's immune system mounts an inappropriate response to intestinal microbes (bacteria, etc). Treated by diet, supplements, probiotics, drugs, etc

Anxiety - some believe that this is enough to cause functional GI disorders like IBS. Even if it's not the sole cause, it is likely to exacerbate symptoms or enable the problems to occur in the first place.

Celiac disease or gluten intolerance -Celiac is a well-characterized intolerance to gluten/wheat. It is treated by life-long abstinence from wheat and gluten-containing food. Other gluten intolerances are not as well-defined, but may be treated similarly

Lactose intolerance - inability to break down lactose in dairy products can cause GI problems. Treated by avoiding dairy products and/or taking supplemental enzymes

Dairy intolerance - Sometimes, it's not the lactose but casein or other components of milk that cause GI issues. Treat it by avoiding dairy.

SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) - can cause the bloating, discomfort, diarrhea associated with IBS. Treated with antibiotics, probiotics, fiber, low-carb diets.

C. Diff. - Clostridium Difficile in the intestine can cause serious (even life-threatening) trouble - usually severe diarrhea. It can occur after taking antibiotics. Should be treated immediately.

Salicylate intolerance - salicylate is in some foods, particularly blackberries, blueberries, cantaloupes, dates, raisins, kiwi fruits, guavas, apricots, green pepper, olives, tomatoes, radish and chicory; peanuts almonds, mushrooms. I don't know too much else about this one...

Intolerance of glutamate and/or other excitatory amino acids - MSG appears in prepared foods under different names (hydrolyzed vegetable protein, "natural flavoring" etc). Aspartate comes from the breakdown of aspartame. Some believe that too much of these amino acids can cause a variety of problems including GI troubles. Avoiding MSG and aspartame might help.

Intolerance of artificial sweeteners - aspartame, sucralose, etc

Bile acid malabsorption - intestinal trouble can arise from a reaction to bile salts secreted by the liver (through the gall bladder). Can be treated by drugs to bind up the bile salts and maybe calcium supplements?

Fructose intolerance - I don't know too much about this. Seems like the obvious treatment is to avoid high fructose corn syrup, etc.

Acetaminophen (APAP, Tylenol, Paracetamol) - alters serotonin metabolism and may contribute to functional GI trouble

NSAIDS (Ibuprofen, aspirin, etc) - well known to cause gastric ulcers, might also cause intestinal damage. Possibly linked to microscopic colitis.

Excessive consumption of alcohol

Parasites - giardia, worms, etc - can be treated by drugs

Viral or bacterial infection -

Cancer or other diseases -


----------



## SJN888 (Jun 18, 2013)

...also check out the FODMAPs diet - I don't know too much about that one, but it seems to help a lot of people.

For me, it's a low carb diet plus saccharomyces boulardii (ie Florastor or Jarrow).


----------

